# candles and honey for me!



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

I made my first two, from-my-own-hives, beeswax candles yesterday! Nothin fancy just wick in tp roll cardboard as a mold. It's gonna take a longgggg time to fill the 50 rolls I've saved.
I'm happy as a lark with my itty bitty accomplishment though. I just love anything that's a "first" for me(I'm 60).

I haven't made chap stick,lotion or salve yet but I have recipes and am looking forward to it. Come winter I never know what experiment I'll choose next!

I also refilled my kitchen-use half gallon from the quarts I'd stored in the pantry with plenty to go for the winter(I think).I only have 3 top bar hives so don't have more honey than we use ouselves(only my second year)but when I get a gallon I know is surplus(over my cooking and drink needs) I'm Really looking forward to meade!
beeg PS_does anyone use propolis tincture? That's something else I'd like to make someday..........


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup I use the proplis . Sell most of it though as the4 price is very good.

 Al


----------

